# Are you using an insulated cafetiere for your French press?



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Having decided to try fp for the morning cups I really wanted to get an insulted one. I also wanted glass in order to see the coffee and volume left.

But found only three on amazon all of which had damning reviews. Seems stainless steel ones are a plenty but anyone happy with their glass version?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

darsuke said:


> Having decided to try fp for the morning cups I really wanted to get an insulted one. I also wanted glass in order to see the coffee and volume left.
> 
> But found only three on amazon all of which had damning reviews. Seems stainless steel ones are a plenty but anyone happy with their glass version?


 What's the rationale behind being insulated? Are you drinking it over a few hours?


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> What's the rationale behind being insulated? Are you drinking it over a few hours?


Umm no. Would be drunk after brewing actually.
Just I was searching brewing methods and liked the sound of the longer timed ones. JH ultimate French press for example.

So I figured insulated would be the correct way to go. Great if not as there's tons more choices.

Will a regular cafetiere do then you think?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

darsuke said:


> Umm no. Would be drunk after brewing actually.
> Just I was searching brewing methods and liked the sound of the longer timed ones. JH ultimate French press for example.
> 
> So I figured insulated would be the correct way to go. Great if not as there's tons more choices.
> ...


 Yes! Most definitely it will, unless you want to drink scalding hot coffee! 
You are going to be pouring it in at 100c, around 90 when it mixes with the coffee. 
Then even leaving it for 10 minutes which is what I do you are going to be at perfect drinking temp. 
Make sure you get a glass one, as that holds just the right amount of heat.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

darsuke said:


> Having decided to try fp for the morning cups I really wanted to get an insulted one. I also wanted glass in order to see the coffee and volume left.
> 
> But found only three on amazon all of which had damning reviews. Seems stainless steel ones are a plenty but anyone happy with their glass version?


 Yes.

Tesco's finest, double wall SS FP.

Works grand, keeps the inside hot and the outside cool.

How could it not work? its just a steel bucket with a lid ?


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Reckon I'll forget the insulated idea then. Do want glass though so choice a plenty me thinks.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

darsuke said:


> Reckon I'll forget the insulated idea then. Do want glass though so choice a plenty me thinks.


 Perhaps I was not clear.

I have a stainless steel double wall FP.

I find the Stainless steel FP's bounce better than the glass ones.

They are dishwasher proof and won't smash if dropped.

They stay hot for much longer and won't burn you.

Kid proof.

I would not go back to glass.


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Perhaps I was not clear.
> I have a stainless steel double wall FP.
> I find the Stainless steel FP's bounce better than the glass ones.
> They are dishwasher proof and won't smash if dropped.
> ...


I got you yeah. Initially my concern was I might need insulated if I wanted to try a longer brew process but seems not necessary. Don't need to keep the pot warm for later nor use the dishwasher. And I prefer to see the coffee so SS isn't doesn't suit unless there's such a thing with a view window?


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

darsuke said:


> Blue_Cafe said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I was not clear.
> ...


 Just put the glass FP you have under a heavy towel after the pour

That should keep the heat up if you wanted it so.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

We have a double walled glass cafetière - from IKEA. - it wasn't expensive. We also have a double walled metal one that (I think) we got in France.

Regards,
John


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

darsuke said:


> Blue_Cafe said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I was not clear.
> ...


 If you don't want to brew for longer, why do you need insulated?

An 8 cup, single walled press will keep the coffee hot enough to drink for at last 40min. It will still be too hot for me to drink after 10min.

Long brews are necessary if you like higher extractions (fine if you don't & prefer a quicker brew).


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Ozzyjohn said:


> We have a double walled glass cafetière - from IKEA. - it wasn't expensive. We also have a double walled metal one that (I think) we got in France.
> 
> Regards,
> John


Funnily enough I did go to IKEA today. First time since they reopened. But the queue was ridiculously long so gave up on that.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

MWJB said:


> If you don't want to brew for longer, why do you need insulated?


 I don't. My missus just got fed up of breaking the glass ones :classic_laugh:


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

darsuke said:


> Ozzyjohn said:
> 
> 
> > We have a double walled glass cafetière - from IKEA. - it wasn't expensive. We also have a double walled metal one that (I think) we got in France.
> ...


 Amen to that.

Queuing :bad:


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I brew in an 8 cup glass french press for at least 15 minutes. Cooling defs not a problem. It gets tastier as it cools so I don't want it scalding. Also like to be able to see where the plunger is so it doesn't touch the top of the water. 
I've tried a few different ones but really like bodum. Smashed one recently, bought a rushed emergency replacement from Tesco, got used once cos I'm not a massive fan of a sludgy cup


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

mmmatron said:


> I brew in an 8 cup glass french press for at least 15 minutes. Cooling defs not a problem. It gets tastier as it cools so I don't want it scalding. Also like to be able to see where the plunger is so it doesn't touch the top of the water.
> I've tried a few different ones but really like bodum. Smashed one recently, bought a rushed emergency replacement from Tesco, got used once cos I'm not a massive fan of a sludgy cup


OK it's good to hear then so insulated isn't necessary for what I planned.

Interestingly you do see a difference between a branded and unbranded one then. I've been searching all evening and can't make my mind up which one


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

darsuke said:


> OK it's good to hear then so insulated isn't necessary for what I planned.
> 
> Interestingly you do see a difference between a branded and unbranded one then. I've been searching all evening and can't make my mind up which one


Yeah notice a difference with the supermarket/cheapos. I like the bodum brazil, easy to handle, good size. I've had a few mind, I drop things! The most heartbreaking was a 12 cup I use for work


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I just use the cheapest tesco glass one for a single long cup, £5 before lockdown, unsure of cost now!

12.5g ground coffee , leave 3.5 mins and then pour.


----------

